# How do I establish a new points membership?



## jasavak (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a resale of an 80,000 RCI points from Grandview , LV .   

  I've been on the phone for three hours and was bounced back and forth like a pinball . 


     RCI tells me to call Grandview and Grandview tells me to call RCI . 

On my fifth call , the RCI rep told me to call Grandview and have them fax the account info to them .   Well I call Grandview and they tell me they can't help me .   Now what do I do ?


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 13, 2012)

RCI Points does not establish the eligibility of an interval or enroll an interval - that is totally up to the timeshare HOA/BOD - they usually have an office to do just that.

1. Does the Grandview recognize you as an owner there?

2. Does the Grandview recognize your interval as an RCI Points interval?

If both are yes - should be no issue.

If either is no - that is what you should work on


----------



## jasavak (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes , Grandview found my account .  However , they don't seem to know much about the points or weeks system and don't want to help . I guess they are used to having the developer set up everything . 

  I was hoping Grandview would fax the info to RCI as the RCI rep told me.  

  Maybe the rep from Grandview just wanted to go home for the evening when she told me she couldn't do anything .


----------



## obiomach (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey
I just closed last month at grandview LV.

I hope this helps. 
You need to have filled out an RCI transfer form in your closing documents.  Either the closing company that handled your closing did it or you did.  When you do that.  A copy of your deed for grandview along with a $98 needs to go to RCI.  It takes 7-10 business days for RCiIto process.  I had them use my credit card for the charge so I knew when the processed my paperwork.  If you call grandview and you have a copy of the deed, If you tell them the week and the unit size, you can confirm how many points are awarded that week.  The key to all this is you have to have a copy of your new deed with your name on it.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 14, 2012)

jasavak said:


> Yes , Grandview found my account .  However , they don't seem to know much about the points or weeks system and don't want to help . I guess they are used to having the developer set up everything .
> 
> I was hoping Grandview would fax the info to RCI as the RCI rep told me.
> 
> Maybe the rep from Grandview just wanted to go home for the evening when she told me she couldn't do anything .



I think you were just talking to the wrong person - try again with someone in the owner services dept.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 14, 2012)

I just purchased an RCI points resale on ebay.  The seller was great.  Very. very quick with everything.  I purchased at a resort right near our house because they offer unlimited use of the amenities for our kid.

After the seller did all the paperwork I called to follow up with the resort.  The resort told me that it typically takes 6 to 8 weeks for them to process resales but given that its ski season it might take 12 weeks. Of course if I upgraded my account... They would process the resale in 72 hours.  Typical TS BS!!  I looked into it and decided that the "upgrade" was worth it because my wife takes the baby to the indoor pool twice a week AND I really wanted to see if we could use the points for a quick offseason get away this spring.

The resort was true to their word and the timeshare ownership was transferred to us in a couple days.  Now, 5 weeks later I'm sitting here waiting for a points account that won't ever seem to show up!!!  The resort showed me that all the paperwork was sent to RCI the day after the ownership was recorded. They also told me that 6 to 8 weeks was the norm for RCI to set up an account.... Even RCI told me that 6 weeks "sounds about right"

I'm really hoping this isn't going to be the run around I always get with timeshares!!!


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 14, 2012)

We just went thru the process of converting weeks to points. Resort sent the info to RCI in Dec and it FINALLY went thru in Feb. About 7 weeks. Of course it was slow, since RIC has been "exceedingly busy of late handling all the conversions to points". RCI is ALWAYS "exceedingly busy" doing everything EXCEPT servicing their customers.


----------



## fishingguy (Feb 14, 2012)

*oh boy*

Well, one thing for sure, RCI hasn't been busy fixing the Points side of my website account, that's for sure!  What a piece of $[!+ it is.

Yes, it takes about 8 weeks for them to get the transfer paperwork to the right place within RCI, create a new account, verify with the resort that you own it, transfer the points and ownership into the account, and mail you the confirmation info.  Even then don't expect the home resort part of the new account to work; you'll have to call a VC to book your home resort.  

If you or the closing company didn't fill out the transfer paperwork, then it won't start the process.  VC's won't be able to help because new points accounts aren't their bag -- and I suspect they don't even know how one gets opened unless they've been around for a long time.


----------



## jasavak (Mar 2, 2012)

Its been about 5 months since I purchased the resale .  I'm hoping they will recognize our points account by next month .


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 2, 2012)

jasavak said:


> Its been about 5 months since I purchased the resale .  I'm hoping they will recognize our points account by next month .



Not all Grandview intervals offered on eBay are "converted" to RCI Points - did the ad say how many RCI Points the interval was worth?

Do you still have a copy of the ad?

5 months is a long time - even for RCI. I would be doing some follow up on it.


----------



## mreed911 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mind if I bump this?  I actually intended to use the Grandview week this year that I purchased resale last year.  Talking to the resort they say I still have to BOOK the week using RCI Points, even though it's my deeded week.  At closing we did the deed transfer, but not an RCI Points transfer - I don't have an RCI account at all.

If I only want to use the week this year @ Grandview, do I actually need to book with RCI?

If I need to book with RCI and since I don't have an account do I need a NEW account or still a transfer?  I worry that getting a transfer from the original seller at this point may take a while... especially since we closed over the internet.

The email from Grandview when I asked about staying my week this year:

"Hello,
        You own week 33, 1 bedroom, Sunday to Sunday every Even year. Your
2012 week is August 12-19, 2012. Since you are a points owner whenever you
want to use your points or your timeshare or your home week to book a
reservations you need to contact RCI points directly not the Grandview.
Their number is 1.866.724.3333 or log in to your RCI points account through
www.rci.com

Thank you,
Owner Services/Reservations Department"

The link to my winning bid (1BR biennial).


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 9, 2012)

I believe you can "dis-enroll" your week from RCI Points - *Caution it is permanent* - by calling either RCI and/or Grandview Owner Services (or both) and just asking for it to be "taken out of the points system" you would then simply have the week to use each year and wouldn't even need to reserve it just show up and it should be ready for you.

It sounds like all you need to do if you want to have an RCI Points account is call RCI and pay for your membership over the phone - they will then set up your account.

As long as your week is "enrolled" in the RCI Points program (by the previous owner) it is not available to you unless you use the RCI Points reservation system. This is needed to make the Points system run properly and as such it was in the enrollment agreement the previous owner signed to enroll the week - the rules of this agreement transferred to you upon closing.


----------

